# Distal clavicle excision and subacromial decompression



## Ccgerson (Dec 5, 2016)

Does the documentation below support a distal clavicle excision and a subacromial decompression - 29824 and 29826?
Thank you!

The arthroscope was placed into the subacromial space. An accessory lateral portal was established. There was extensive bursitis. The bursitis was removed arthroscopically with a shaver and then ArthroCare device used to control bleeding. The CA ligament was frayed. It required debridement. The AC joint was arthritic. The acromioclavicular joint capsule was released inferiorly with the Arthrocare TurboVac 90 degree wand. Through an anterior portal, the inferior spurs of the AC joint were resected with a 5.5 mm shaver. A distal clavicle and the joint at the medial acromion were resected to leave a 10 mm space in the joint. The superior and posterior AC ligaments were protected. 

Cindy Gerson, CPC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 5, 2016)

He states that the distal clavicle was resected. Per Marjie Vaught, this qualifies to report 29824 since the requirement of 7-8mm was removed from the code years ago. 

I don't like the way it's said, but he has documented resection of the acromion for the SAD as well.


----------

